# duda sobre parlante



## alesarradell (Abr 27, 2008)

hola amigos les quiero hacer una consulta, tengo unos parlantes de 12 y los quiero enconar el tema es que en la provedora de insumos me preguntaron si son de rango extendido yo no se que es eso lo que quiero armar son un par de cajas para poder escuchar musica en mi casa. gracias.


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 28, 2008)

hola el termino rango extendido se aplica a los parlantes que tienen un rango frecuencias grandes o sea puede ser desde 40hz a 4000hz .. 
o sea se extiende la frecuencia en un rango amplio -- no se sentra ni en medios ni en agudos y tampoco en graves 
para desirte mas especificamente me gustaria que me des mas datos del parlante que tienes como diametro de la bobina y demas saludos


----------



## detrakx (Jul 21, 2008)

a mi profesor le preguntaban si mando a enconar un parlante queda igual ? 
y mi profesor respondía que dios te ayude, 
es muy probable que un parlante reenconado no quede con la misma carácterísticas que las de fábrica. por que ponen conos con distinto peso y cambian la suspension es decir, cambia el sistema masa / elasticidad que son los componentes fundamentales del sistema acústico.
Si embargo a un amigo mio le reenconaron unos lea de 8" y le quedaron joya fc=40hz .

Saludos.


----------



## dcmdcm (Jul 26, 2008)

No es muy recomendable reparar altavoces, ya que es muy dificil que te los reparen con los mismos componentes que usa tu altavoz, por lo tanto es seguro que sus parametros T/S van a cambiar y si ya tenias una caja construida para tu altavoz, esta ya no sera la optima, y por lo tanto el sonido tampoco. Si puedes encontrar un lugar donde te los reparen con los mismos componentes, adelante. O con el mismo fabricante; por ejemplo aqui en mexico venden unos altavoces de marca Vikson, y los puedes mandar a donde los ensamblan y te los reparan con componentes originales.


----------

